# columbian tegu natural enviroment



## yancmart (Jun 15, 2009)

i was wondering wat kind of natural enviroment my columbian tegu would be coming from. im uncertain if it is a Savanah, woodland, subtropical or tropical enviroment.


----------



## bhatcher73 (Jun 23, 2009)

It is a tropical environment. Check this webpage for other facts.

http://www.wnyherpsociety.org/yahoo_site_admin/assets/docs/Colombian_Tegu_Care_Sheet.104180414.pdf

Or just check the Tegu care sheet on this website.


----------

